# Anyone in Cape Town? Baby pigeon needs help!



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I just received this urgent message:


Hi,
*
I'm somewhat desperate. I have a baby pigeon/dove. Not sure what kind, but need to find someone in my area who would be able to raise him. I am not in a position to indefinitely provide the care he requires. I live in Bellville in Cape Town, South Africa. Might there be anyone in the area who would be able to foster him?
*
Regards,
*


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Good news on this one, I felt so helpless because I know nothing about South Africa and but then decided to try to find a rehabber near Cape Town and found out that the Cape of Good Hope SPCA has a wildlife unit so I refered her there. Thus is the reply I received this morning:

"Thanks so much Cynthia. The lady at the SPCA - Natasha - was marvellous. I hadn't realized that they'd established a new wildlife rescue centre. She gave me the name of another lady closer to me who they rely on, but also said that they would take in the baby. I am SOOO relieved."

Cynthia


----------

